# Yamato Shrimp Holding Eggs?



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I recently puchased three yamato shrimp, one of which seems to be clutching some eggs?
Any clue on what she's going to do with these things? I've heard its extremely difficult to breed these shrimp...is she just going to loose them eventually?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya, my amanos carry eggs every month or so. They end up dropping the eggs with no resulting baby shrimp.

-John N.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Unless you're willing to go through a very complicated process to raise the babies, they'll die shortly after hatching as they need BW/SW to mature.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

So Purrbox you've provided a little insite into the difficulty of geting Yamato shrimp to breed, but can someone (maybe even you?) share a little more info? I'm just curious on why it's hard to breed this type of shrimp.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never messed with it myself, I've just done some reading up on the process. Here's an article that I bookmarked for later reference. I've also seen some threads (I think on APC) that dealt with member's experiences in raising them. If you do a search for breeding + amano, I bet you'll come up with some threads.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks purrbox, sounds like it'll be a fun read!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

There Baby will die,cuz the yamato is live in Fresh water,but Breed in Haft-Salt water.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I think Wilma Duncan figured out how to breed Amanos. Can't remember her URL though - jayscomputer/something.

DJ


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

This is the best i've read on amano breeding....it's linked in with the link posted but here it is anyways:

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------

